# November 8th is my first show!



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I'm so nervous but really excited at the same time! If anyone has any tips or advice they would like to share with me, I would love it. I just hope I don't get so nervous I trip and fall on my face.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Breathe!!!! Before you step in the ring take a few deep breaths and think about a pleasant place to be. Smile at your dog. You want to calm yourself so your dog stays calm. Just remember to breathe and after all... it is just a dog show it is not life and death.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What kind of showing are you going to do?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, Im doing an AKC show!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm so late but how'd it go?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Hey Missy, thanks for checking up, wasnt able to enter that show. I was totally bummed, BUT I am entering the show in Portland at the end of Jan. I am really excited, just hoping I dont trip over myself in the ring.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

When is the show?
I would love to stop by and see you at play!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

That would be neat! I am entering sat. the 23rd of Jan. I am not sure when the Shepherds show but will post as soon as I find out, I will not know until the show closes.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ah the Rose City Classic! You will have fun there, it is a huge show and lots of really great shopping too.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Yes, I am so excited. I think it will be a really fun night for all of us!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh sweet! Akbar will be shown at that show too.








Usually shepherds are shown at 8am but they've been known at this show to show at around 10am-12pm.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh how awesome! I will look forward to meeting you then! I was wondering when they would be showing, but we wont find out for sure till the show closes.


----------

